# fuente regulable hasta 30v con proteccion contra corto



## yvesBsAs (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola a todos los usuarios.

Yo ase un mes arme esta, aca esta el link a la pagina de el autor, la versión que arme es la que llama “ALIMENTATORE DEFINITIVO ”, el transformador que utilice es de 33 Volteo 15 Amper(recuperación de un inverter quemado mal..), ice de toda forma algunas modificaciones, los transistor me parecían bastante “livianos” para las corriente en juego y cambie los Q5 y Q6 por dos MJ15023 (200 V y 16 A, picos asta 30 A), los Q4 y Q7 puse dos MJ15003 (140 V y 20 A continuos), R11 y R12 puse dos resistencias de 0.12 Ohm 5 Watt en paralelo a cada transistor, funciona a maravilla,  hice un test con alto amperaje usándolo para cargar la batería del auto, 14 horas regulando el amperaje a 7 Ampers, para que el transformador no se caliente demasiado puse también un ventilador a el interior del contenedor y uno atrás arriba de lo disipadores de los transistores de potencia, el armado fue bastante difícil porque el contenedor era bastante pequeño y necesitabas dos transformadores suplementarios a 9 voltio para los dos instrumentos (dos tester de 15 Pesos, mas barato no se puede  ) y un tercero para los 5 Voltios negativos para llegar a 1,2 voltios de mínima.
Utilice dos condensadores de 15.000 Micro 50 Voltios en paralelo, estabiliza la tensión de manera excelente de 1,2 a 30 Voltios y la corriente también a baja tensión no hace calentar los finales, hasta 3 Ampers casi no se necesita enfriarlos, únicaica nota negativa no esta indicada para alimentar amplificador audio, puse de todo para filtrar las salidas pero el ruido del pre regulador se hace sentir muy rápidamentente en los parlantes.

http://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2407091434.jpg

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2407091435.jpg

http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2407091437.jpg

Espero pueda servir a alguien.

Saludos


----------



## opli (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola 
Mira mi circuito http://www.soloelectronica.net/DC-DC%20+-12V.htm tiene un indicador de cortocircuito que puede funcionar con cualquier fuente.También puede indicar cortocircuito de dos formas según tu elección acústica o luminosa.Saludos


----------

